# FAO Swift



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi as soon as anyone comes on the forum, please could you contact me I think you will still have our number thanks Nette.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Your mobile number is just ringing out and does not allow a message.

Will try again later

Regards
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Kath sorry Hubby happened to pop in to home and left the mobile in the car :roll: men hey.

I believe that you have spoken to him since though.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kath I don't think you picked up my PM :wink:


----------

